# good kills



## Bigwil76543210

what are some good fish that i can feed my 4 rbps....i mean i want to see some good kills....


----------



## Genin

Give them some big comets. That's always a show.

Joe


----------



## b_ack51

you can try a beta if the p's are like 2-3 inches. it wont last long, but interesting to watch the beta move. ususally just sits in it's little puddle of water and then throw it into a tank of p's.


----------



## LouiCypher

Bala Shark. I've had one in my tank with my P's for quite some time. They can't catch it. Oh, it's hillarious watching it just get away every time they strike at it. So I'd get a smaller one (about an inch) and give that to them and maybe they'll catch the bugger.


----------



## Judazzz

Go goldfish: somehow, piranha's seem to frickin' hate goldfish, and very eager to destroy them









*_Moved to Feeding discussion_*


----------



## sccavee

I agree with the big comet. My Reds eat any goldfish in the tank but leave some other fish alone.


----------



## pcrose

Give them a big barb that is pretty cool to watch.


----------



## thePACK

big ass comets will do the trick...and not that expensive..


----------



## RhomZilla

I say an Exodon.. it would give 'em good excercise, unless they end up living together in harmony..


----------



## pcrose

very pretty p's rhom,sorry a little off the subject and cool names for them as well.


----------



## SnowCichlid

you want to see a good show do you... chuck in a larger more aggresive species of american cichlid and see what happens, but then again the P's might not make it through depending on the situation...


----------



## deeboi

> you can try a beta if the p's are like 2-3 inches. it wont last long, but interesting to watch the beta move. ususally just sits in it's little puddle of water and then throw it into a tank of p's.


I tried a beta and it just hid in my tank. It hid behind the powerhead and filters. No fun. :sad:



> Bala Shark. I've had one in my tank with my P's for quite some time. They can't catch it. Oh, it's hillarious watching it just get away every time they strike at it. So I'd get a smaller one (about an inch) and give that to them and maybe they'll catch the bugger.


This I wanna try...














I've thought about it.







Throwin' in a big bala shark.


----------



## RhomZilla

deeboi said:


> Bala Shark. I've had one in my tank with my P's for quite some time. They can't catch it. Oh, it's hillarious watching it just get away every time they strike at it. So I'd get a smaller one (about an inch) and give that to them and maybe they'll catch the bugger.
> 
> 
> 
> This I wanna try...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwin' in a big bala shark.
Click to expand...

 Bala Sharks are too easy!! I consider them silver gold fish.. weak, gay and defenseless. Im telling you get an Exodon!! They're fast and can give your Ps a good run for their appetite. Then again, the Exos might descale and kill your Ps.


----------



## Judazzz

Just get a couple of those god-ugly fancy goldfish, like those with bubble eyes, huge fins, or sacks hanging from under their eyes... Man, I hate those things, and would love to see some of them being awarded the piranha-'treatment'


----------



## Croz

i have a huge C. Fiesta that i am keeping untill my piranhas are big enough right now i think the Fiesta would do to much damage. had to take it out of my 120g because he was beating up all the other fish.


----------

